

A lightweight paste service with a Snap Feature (like Snapchat) - tvvocold
https://github.com/KennyShields/LightPaste

======
frik
Quick feedback: Nice, lightweight! The theme selector deletes the text input.
The Submit button works in FF but not in IE11. Please explain then "snap"
setting.

Sample paste:
[http://lightpaste.com/paste/dA1gg8lB](http://lightpaste.com/paste/dA1gg8lB)
(first it worked, now I get a 404)

~~~
ers35
A paste with snap=Yes can be viewed twice before it is deleted. It is viewed
once when it is created and twice when it is viewed by the other person.

~~~
frik
Okay, then it worked correctly. But the "404" would be a bit confusing for
normal users.

